# Anyone know if Perlite is safe in substrate?



## dragonqueen4 (Dec 16, 2009)

Im wondering if anyone knows if potting soil is safe to use. I saw some tonight at a hardware store. It had no fertilizers in it, just sphagnum moss and perlite. I didnt buy it because Im thinking with the perlite in it, it may not be safe. Does anyone know if its ok to use? Its a lot cheaper than whats in pet stores.


----------



## joog (Dec 17, 2009)

Perlite you can use. Don't let it dry, very dusty!


----------



## joog (Dec 17, 2009)

Perlite is volcano rock, perlite is excellent for eggs to hatch. In holland we grow our weed on it :mrgreen:


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't think volcanic rock would be good for them to possible ingest.


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Dec 17, 2009)

thats what I was thinking DaveDragon.. I know they will eat it and I cant imagine it would be good in their bellies


----------



## joog (Dec 18, 2009)

I have never had any problems by my gekko's


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Dec 18, 2009)

really! that makes me tempted to use it.. I know some of my lizards would definitely eat it though.. has your geckos ever eaten a piece?


----------



## joog (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes somtimes happens it, i think that thy clean it before thy use it in the garden industrie. But it is just stone. Like i said, it is perfect for hatching eggs. does anyone here use it for his eggs??


----------



## UnoCinco (Feb 1, 2010)

I read in a book about making custom enclosures for reptiles that perlite should never be used, as some reptiles may mistake it for stones that can often be ingested as a way to absorb calcium. I don't exactly know how true this is for tegus, but when mixing substrate for my tegu I opted to stay away from it. instead, I bought some top soil and mixed in moss seperately along with some mulch and what not. I have witnessed my tegu ingesting small rocks at times and so am glad that I left it out! I wouldn't want to find out it was bad for them the hard way!!


----------

